# Temporarily out of stock: K2 is sold out!



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Kindle Nation Daily is reporting that Amazon is temporarily out of stock of the K2.

Start the waiting list!


----------



## Andrew Kaufman (Jun 16, 2010)

I guess lowering the price to $189 was a good move!  

Andrew E. Kaufman/Author


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Yep. This is a good thing. Being out of stock is not a bad thing at all... it means people want eReaders.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I think it is the beginning of Kindle 3. Remember when Kindle 2 came out, and there was an out of stock on Kindle 1...


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

How sad is it that I am totally freaked out awaiting an announcement on the K3.

Cause I know its coming......


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

And has Amazon ever removed the picture of the 6" Kindle off the Kindle home page before?


....I am obsessing....


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Sounds like good news to me!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Jesslyn said:


> And has Amazon ever removed the picture of the 6" Kindle off the Kindle home page before?
> 
> ....I am obsessing....


The 6" has been gone from the home page pretty much since they started selling the DXG - they're pushing that one instead.


----------



## tiktokman (Sep 4, 2009)

Please come out in my 30 day return window...please come out in my 30 day return window...please come out in my 30 day return window...etc, etc and so on and so forth.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

The blogs are saying the new 6" is supposed to be out in August.  Best my calendar says, that's Sunday.  Bet we don't have too much longer to wait.  

Also read in one of the blogs that Amazon reported that sales have TRIPLED since they dropped the price. So perhaps this is an indication that the $189 price is here to stay.   

Vicki


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> The 6" has been gone from the home page pretty much since they started selling the DXG - they're pushing that one instead.


I disagree, I was on that page earlier today and they were side by side.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> I disagree, I was on that page earlier today and they were side by side.


Nope. They're still side by side on the front page of the _Kindle Store_, but the K2 hasn't been on Amazon's homepage in several weeks. Just the DXG.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Nope. They're still side by side on the front page of the _Kindle Store_, but the K2 hasn't been on Amazon's homepage in several weeks. Just the DXG.


D'oh! You're right! I ususally go to the Kindle Store home page--on which, the 6" is still evident.

Still only one refurb, tho...


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

/hopes for a K3 announcement any time now...


----------



## GMUHistorian (Jul 1, 2009)

I hope Amazon announces the K3 on August 1, or at the latest, Monday August 2. I've been fighting off the urge to either buy a K2 or a graphite DX for a while now because I knew the K3 was coming. I'd held off this long on the K2 but it was getting harder and harder, even though my K1 works great and I love it. I definitely want a Kindle in graphite though. 

I just hope we don't have to wait half the month of August until Amazon announces the K3. This also hopefully means the K3 will be available immediately and we won't have to wait until October/November to get it.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

If Amazon announced/released the Kindle 3 on August 1st or 2nd, I _may be able_ to return the K2 that I purchased on 6/30 and was delivered on 7/2:

"You may return most new, unopened items sold and fulfilled by Amazon.com within _*30 days of delivery*_ for a full refund."

So does this mean that I have to initiate the return within 30 days (8/2) or that they have to receive it within 30 days, which means that I could return it via FedEx Overnight if I shipped it on 8/1. (Bummer, that's a Sunday!)

So here's hoping for an announcement/release on August 1st or 2nd AND I can initiate the return on 8/2! (I suppose that I could gamble and return mine on 7/30 and hope for a release within the following couple of weeks.) I may call Amazon and talk to someone just to be sure.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

The statement that sounds odd to me is "we'll e-mail you with an estimated delivery date as soon as we have more information". In Dec 08, they were quoting an estimating availability in 12-16 weeks.  That time frame gradually decreased, but still was indicating availability in late Feb-early March. Then they announced the K2 on Feb 9 with a shipping date in late Feb; they actually shipped them a day early for many people. 

So they have no idea when they will have units in stock   Sounds like they aren't telling us the entire story.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Refurbs are going, going, gone.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

TomDiego said:


> If Amazon announced/released the Kindle 3 on August 1st or 2nd, I _may be able_ to return the K2 that I purchased on 6/30 and was delivered on 7/2:
> 
> "You may return most new, unopened items sold and fulfilled by Amazon.com within _*30 days of delivery*_ for a full refund."
> 
> ...


You mean you haven't opened it yet? Your quote says the 30 day return is for "New, unopened items".


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The 30 day return has been in effect for the Kindle's even if they are unopened.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think 'temporarily out of stock' is a good sign. . .maybe the long anticipated Kindle 3 is coming down the pipe.

As to returns:  from the beginning Amazon would take back a Kindle for 30 days no questions asked, used or not.  This is slightly different than their standard return policy and reflects the fact that Amazon was, and kinda mostly is, the only place to get a Kindle, and the desire of many people to play with a working version before deciding.  Plus, they were, no doubt, confident that once most people had it, they'd love it and wouldn't send it back.  And I believe the 30 days starts with the day you receive it, not the day you order it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Yup. One of the reasons Inever had a problem with the idea of a refurbed Kindle was because I was fairly certain they were returned units and not defective units that had been repaired.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> Refurbs are going, going, gone.....


The US refurbs are gone but the K2i refurbs are still there:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0015T963C/ref=dp_olp_refurbished?ie=UTF8&condition=refurbished


----------



## 3gcosts (Jul 21, 2010)

If there is a new Kindle (3) coming out, then is it safe to assume it will be released relatively soon and with some sort of press announcement? 

I can't imagine having a long time frame of being in 'out of stock' with one of their most strategical products.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have vague memories of the K1 being sold out for a long time before the K2 was anounced. I remember the Oprah special with the $50 off gift certificate sometime in November, people discussing it being out of stock by Thanksgiving or right after Thanksgiving, and then a really long waiting period. People were speculating that the Oprah special had caused the K1 to be sold out and Amazon was waiting for the next batch to come in. Then there was speculation that the battery for the K1 was delayed for some reason and that was holding up the K1's. Then there were discussions about sunk cargo ships and K1's floating in the ocean (people were getting desperate). It wasn't until Amazon announced a press conference that the K2 speculation really started.

Hopefully Amazon learned from that and the K3 announcement is coming soon (if there is a K3 announcement).

I do think that Amazon was planning on the K2 announcement when it happened and was caught off guard by the number of folks who wanted Kindle's after Oprah named it one of her favorite things. But the speculation about the missing K1's was a lot of fun.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

Quick question about pricing and possible Kindle 3.  If you order the K2 now at $189, would you get a K3 at that price or the possibly higher K3 price?  What happened during the K1/K2 switch?

Thanks


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Can't say for sure, but when they came out with the K2 it was the same price as the K1 and anybody that had ordered the K1 and hadn't received it yet automatically got switched to the K2. 

I'm pretty sure they ran out of K1's in November and announced the K2 in February. I'd really like to think they aren't going to wait that long again. I'm also thinking that the K3 will be the same price as the K2.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I would agree with luv's pricing assessment. . . .and I don't expect the wait to be that long either.  I think with the K1 to K2 thing Jeff Bezos, surprisingly, failed to anticipate the Oprah effect.  Nothing like that is the case now. . . .I'm hoping for late summer/early fall.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann, the only thing that leads me to believe that there may be a wait at all before the announcement is the fact that they had to lower the price in response to B&N dropping the nook's price. Didn't sales of the Kindle triple? I don't think Amazon was expecting that at all and I think the forced priced drop is similar to the Oprah effect and they sold out of the K2's earlier than expected. 

I think we may hear something about the K3, but it may be another couple of weeks... At least that's my take on it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

luv I wouldn't be surprised if you are right. A part of me thinks that the DX announcement was pushed up as part of the response to B&N. The price drop helped some but the DXG announcement reminded folks that if you want a bigger screen you have to turn to Amazon. And, oh look, it has a better screen. And the numbering is off just enough to make room for a few other models between the K2i and the DXG.

Then again, the sooner that Amazon announces it, the sooner they can take advantage of the back to school and just off to college markets.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Ann, the only thing that leads me to believe that there may be a wait at all before the announcement is the fact that they had to lower the price in response to B&N dropping the nook's price. Didn't sales of the Kindle triple? I don't think Amazon was expecting that at all and I think the forced priced drop is similar to the Oprah effect and they sold out of the K2's earlier than expected.


Good point. . .rather than an "Oprah effect" a "price drop effect." You may very well be right. I still hope it's sooner rather than later. . .I think I'm due, and I think my son wants my K1.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Just a thought, Amazon sold 5,000 K2's on Woot for a lower price. Folks at the Amazon board are talking about that as part of a plan to clear out the K2 stock. Combine that with the lower price and we might be looking at an announcement in a week.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

Wouldn't surprise me if they waited until about a month and ten days after the release of the DXG, so early adopters of that model wouldn't be wanting to return theirs in exchange for a cheaper K3.

I'm perfectly happy with my DXG and love the larger screen as well as the better contrast, but I'm sure there are folks who would prefer the better contrast on a smaller screen that cost less money.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

But why are they still taking orders for the k2i, that is what doesn't make sense. If they are still taking orders for it, one would think they will restock it. Which sort of makes sense, because some people may not want a black one. So then they option of white or black would be available, as well as the screen changes.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

clawdia said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if they waited until about a month and ten days after the release of the DXG, so early adopters of that model wouldn't be wanting to return theirs in exchange for a cheaper K3.
> 
> I'm perfectly happy with my DXG and love the larger screen as well as the better contrast, but I'm sure there are folks who would prefer the better contrast on a smaller screen that cost less money.


A month and ten days would put it at around the 10th of August or afterwards, if my memory is correct. That makes a lot of sense to me.

What if the k3 has MORE improvements than the better contrast? What if it can read other formats, or what if it has sub-folders, or what if it has 15 different body colors to choose from, or extra fonts and screen saver flexibility? I love my DXG but I am not ready to say that I would not buy a k3 as well.

But gosh, after spending $138 on an Oberon+shipping for it, and another $70 or so on a Vera Bradley bag and accessories that I would not have bought except that my DXG fits in it, I do hope that I don't decide to just abandon it for a k3.


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

LauraB said:


> But why are they still taking orders for the k2i, that is what doesn't make sense. If they are still taking orders for it, one would think they will restock it. Which sort of makes sense, because some people may not want a black one. So then they option of white or black would be available, as well as the screen changes.


I'm sure they'd rather have people mentally "bought into" a Kindle rather than turning them away to look at other eReaders. Some people that ordered K2's will cancel if it turns out that their order will be filled with a K3 instead of the K2 they ordered, but I don't think it would be close to a majority of them.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Gah!

I was planning on buying a K2 today -- and now all this K3 talk has me stymied. Since it's out of stock anyway, I guess I'll just keep waiting.

And I had an Oberon cover all picked out too!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

LauraB said:


> But why are they still taking orders for the k2i, that is what doesn't make sense. If they are still taking orders for it, one would think they will restock it. Which sort of makes sense, because some people may not want a black one. So then they option of white or black would be available, as well as the screen changes.


That's exactly what they did when the K2 came out. The continued taking orders for the K1 for more than 2 months!! People were buying covers and skins and stuff for the K1 while waiting...

Hopefully the K3 will be the same size as the K2. Then I wouldn't feel so guilty getting it


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't think the Woot thing was an effort to clear out K2 stock. I think it was purely to endear themselves to the Woot crowd seeing as they'd just bought the site. 

If there is a K3 on the way I'm guessing we'll see it by fall. No way will Amazon want to miss out on the holiday shopping season. That said, I'm not sure what a K3 would have other than the supposedly improved screen of the KDXG. I can't see that a graphite case would mean a lot when you consider how many people use skins, and they've already said color screens are still far away from being ready for market. I bet they'll have WiFi, but for me personally I can't think of anything that could interest me in upgrading right now.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

NYCKindleFan said:


> .... the supposedly improved screen of the KDXG.......


There's nothing _supposed_ about the improvement with the DXG screen - seriously, having seen it in person, it's considerably better than the K2 or 1st Gen DX by quite a large margin. Even if that's the only improvement in the K3 it _will_ be worth waiting for.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> There's nothing _supposed_ about the improvement with the DXG screen - seriously, having seen it in person, it's considerably better than the K2 or 1st Gen DX by quite a large margin. Even if that's the only improvement in the K3 it _will_ be worth waiting for.


I agree. I've seen the DXG screen and it looks fantastic. It really is quite a bit of a change.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Owning a DXG I can safely say that the screen is amazing. I have not used a K2 so I can't say how much better then a K2 but it is a great deal crisper then my K1. The videos and pictures I have seen of the K2 and DXG show me a marked improvement.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

A couple weeks ago I got what was supposed to be a refurbished Kindle 2 , since my scroll button broke. I am pretty sure I got a brand new one, it had the charger cord with it and there was no green sticker on it as some said the refurbished ones had on them.
It works great..... for $89! The print is must easier to read and I haven't seen any sun fade problems with this one. 
I am glad I ordered when I did!
  Brenda J.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

LauraB said:


> But why are they still taking orders for the k2i, that is what doesn't make sense. If they are still taking orders for it, one would think they will restock it. Which sort of makes sense, because some people may not want a black one. So then they option of white or black would be available, as well as the screen changes.


With the release of the GDX and all the K3 rumors that have been flying my guess is anyone who pre-orders the now out of stock K2i will be receiving the new one. If the rumors have been true, if, it's hard to believe they'd be gearing up a production run now of the old one. Also the statement " We'll e-mail you with an estimated delivery date as soon as we have more information." seems very different than last summer when they ran out of the DX after it's release. They had a running, moving delivery date the whole time, buy now expect delivery by then. This feels different. Maybe reading too much into it?


----------



## squeak (Jul 20, 2010)

Let me get this straight: K3 will be a better K2, right? I don't know whether or not I should wait with my order until K3 is released. If the K3 will be more like a DX.. well.. it will be too expensive for me (;
enlighten me


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

squeak said:


> Let me get this straight: K3 will be a better K2, right? I don't know whether or not I should wait with my order until K3 is released. If the K3 will be more like a DX.. well.. it will be too expensive for me (;
> enlighten me


It's all speculation at this point. Nobody knows for sure. But most likely the K3 will be an improved K2.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Yup. One of the reasons Inever had a problem with the idea of a refurbed Kindle was because I was fairly certain they were returned units and not defective units that had been repaired.


Actually, I had to return 2 DX's before I got one that worked right. In both cases, Kindle's CS was fantastic.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm SO close to ordering a Kindle right now... and all of this is making me bite my nails. Out of stock? Crud. And K3? Ack, I hope it's the same price as the K2... I don't want to pay more. Whatever should I do? I think I need some fresh air. I have Kindle woes!

Vicki


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Victorine said:


> I'm SO close to ordering a Kindle right now... and all of this is making me bite my nails. Out of stock? Crud. And K3? Ack, I hope it's the same price as the K2... I don't want to pay more. Whatever should I do? I think I need some fresh air. I have Kindle woes!


I placed an order for another Kindle after they were sold out. I don't see a downside. The One Click price I agreed to was $189.00. Amazon will either ship me a K2 or give me an option to buy something else or cancel the order.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

The K3 is going to have to have some seriously improved functionality before I'm interested.
For starters my DX is a us version that uses Sprint. AT&T's coverage really sucks where I live. 
I'm actually waiting for Dell's Streak, but that's for another post in the non-Kindle section. I really do like the DX  and was thinking of buying a K2 to carry around when I travel. The DX is just a bit big to carry around.  I will give a good hard look at the K3 when it is announced.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

LauraB said:


> But why are they still taking orders for the k2i, that is what doesn't make sense. If they are still taking orders for it, one would think they will restock it. Which sort of makes sense, because some people may not want a black one. So then they option of white or black would be available, as well as the screen changes.


The same reason the kept taking K1 orders after they were sold out, when they knew the K2 would be what was actually be delivered.



Victorine said:


> I'm SO close to ordering a Kindle right now... and all of this is making me bite my nails. Out of stock? Crud. And K3? Ack, I hope it's the same price as the K2... I don't want to pay more. Whatever should I do? I think I need some fresh air. I have Kindle woes!
> 
> Vicki


If you order at $189, I think they'll honor that price even if the price of the K3 goes up. More likely, IMO, the price will be the same as the K2i - heck, the Graphite DX came with a $110 price drop over the white DX.

If you order now and don't like what will happen when a Kindle becomes available again, you can always cancel. They won't charge you for it until it ships. And assuming it's the "K3" that ships, they'll announce it's coming before at least a couple of weeks before it actually starts shipping (assuming they follow their pattern from past announcements).

Also if you order now - you're first in line when they become available.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Meemo said:


> The same reason the kept taking K1 orders after they were sold out, when they knew the K2 would be what was actually be delivered.
> 
> If you order at $189, I think they'll honor that price even if the price of the K3 goes up. More likely, IMO, the price will be the same as the K2i - heck, the Graphite DX came with a $110 price drop over the white DX.
> 
> ...


I agree with Meemo, If the new Kindle is the same as the old one, only with the Pearl screen, the price doesn't go up.

More interesting to ponder though, the K2i drop in price was a response to the nook price cut. This resulted in Amazon tripling sales of the K2i, a large portion of which they'll have to take back due to their 30 day return policy if a new model comes out. Pretty gutsy move just to stop people from buying nooks before their new offering is unveiled. OR...does the K3 get released 30 days from NOW to avoid all those returns? Kindle intrigue.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

PaulGuy said:


> I agree with Meemo, If the new Kindle is the same as the old one, only with the Pearl screen, the price doesn't go up.
> 
> More interesting to ponder though, the K2i drop in price was a response to the nook price cut. This resulted in Amazon tripling sales of the K2i, a large portion of which they'll have to take back due to their 30 day return policy if a new model comes out. Pretty gutsy move just to stop people from buying nooks before their new offering is unveiled. OR...does the K3 get released 30 days from NOW to avoid all those returns? Kindle intrigue.


Again going on past history - that glowing one. At least that's my guess (and that's all we can do at this point). 

And once again, there will be some ticked off folks who got their K2s right before they went out of stock.

We assume the Kindle price drop was in response to the Nook's - but it could've been that B&N found out Amazon was going to cut the price of the Kindle and beat them to the punch. We'll probably never know. But I've always suspected the Kindle price drop was quite possibly implemented to deplete inventory before the K3 starts delivering.


----------



## lanfearl (Jul 28, 2010)

So I need some help. My new K2 was just delivered. Literally its sitting unopened next to me.

What would you do?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Having seen the screen on the Dx, I would return it and wait for the k3 or buy the KDXG
Serious improvements in the clarity of the screen.
Paula


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

lanfearl said:


> So I need some help. My new K2 was just delivered. Literally its sitting unopened next to me.
> 
> What would you do?


Here's the return policy:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200144510

As long as you baby it and keep everything that came with it, including packaging, I see little downside to opening it.


----------



## Dedalus (Feb 11, 2009)

I really hope if it's a new Kindle that it has an 8" screen. I find the 6" too small and the 10" too large. That to me would be worth buying.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I think there have been comments in a couple threads about tripling the number of Kindles sold. I don't think that is a true statement. The tripling was in the growth rate, not units sold.  From the press release on Amazon's website:
"SEATTLE, Jul 19, 2010 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- (NASDAQ: AMZN) -- Millions of people are already reading on Kindles and Kindle is the #1 bestselling item on Amazon.com for two years running. It's also the most-wished-for, most-gifted, and has the most 5-star reviews of any product on Amazon.com. Today, Amazon.com announced that Kindle device unit sales accelerated each month in the second quarter--both on a sequential month-over-month basis and on a year-over-year basis.

"We've reached a tipping point with the new price of Kindle--the growth rate of Kindle device unit sales has tripled since we lowered the price from $259 to $189," said Jeff Bezos, Founder and CEO of Amazon.com.""

I think it is exciting that, after release of the "kindle-killing iPad", sales of Kindles continue to increase. (this is not commentary of benefit of one vs the other as an e-reader. I have both and use them both on a daily basis.)

And my guess is that speculation about a K3 will increase in intensity if Amazon announces a news conference sometime soon.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I wonder if the Amazon people get a kick out of reading threads like this one!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Jaasy said:


> I wonder if the Amazon people get a kick out of reading threads like this one!


Well, I'm sure not getting a kick out of it- ha!. My husband is now convinced he would like to read on my K2i so a K3 makes so much sense, doesn't it? I didn't have anything to do with him changing his mind, really. So anyway, I am ready for the K3.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

If there is a K3 it will likely be the same size as the K2 and come with the new pearl screen. Some folks have pointed out that there is a three number jump from the K2i and the DXG. I am speculating that there will be a full 3G, 6 inch K3 and Wi-Fi 6 inch version. A part of me thinks that there might be a 5 inch version announced, similar to Sony's reader. So three Kindles with slight differences and different price points.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> Some folks have pointed out that there is a three number jump from the K2i and the DXG.


Not sure what you mean by this, can you elaborate?


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

TomDiego said:


> Not sure what you mean by this, can you elaborate?


The serial numbers for all the Kindles have so far gone in order from B001 to B002 etc etc and now there is a 3 number gap in between the K2is numbers and the new DXGs numbers.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Kindle 2 (US Wireless):  B002
Kindle 2 (Free 3G):  B003
Kindle DX (US Wireless):  B004
Kindle DX (Free 3G):  B005

Does this mean that the Kindle DX Graphite starts with B008?  Or do they start with B006?  No mention on the Amazon Software Update page about Kindle DX Graphite serial numbers.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Apparently, at $189, Amazon was unable to keep up with the demand.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Or alternatively, they deliberately sold out of their K2 stock because the K3 is coming extremely soon.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We have two threads on this topic so I am going to merge them together. Thanks, folks.

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry about that, Leslie!  I don't know how I missed this thread.  

If the K3 is coming out, I wonder what the new "price point" will be?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The DXGs start B009. So there is room for B006, B007, and B008.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Dedalus said:


> I really hope if it's a new Kindle that it has an 8" screen. I find the 6" too small and the 10" too large. That to me would be worth buying.


 I'm with you. I do love my DX and used to have a K1. The DX is not as convenient to toss in a bag but I love the extra text per page. The 6 inch kindle didn't have enough for me. A mid-sized one would be great! I would order immediately!


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

I went ahead and ordered one. If it is just a supply shortage, I can cancel when they email me with the estimated shipping date. If not, I'll be early in line for a K3.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

geko29 said:


> I went ahead and ordered one. If it is just a supply shortage, I can cancel when they email me with the estimated shipping date. If not, I'll be early in line for a K3.


.........said the enabler 

Now you have gone and planted that seed in my head. Someone ground me from the computer before I do anything (I'm 42 so good luck with that)!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

geko29 said:


> I went ahead and ordered one. If it is just a supply shortage, I can cancel when they email me with the estimated shipping date. If not, I'll be early in line for a K3.


I did this yesterday.

All for the good of KindleBoards don'tya know?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

geko29 said:


> I went ahead and ordered one. If it is just a supply shortage, I can cancel when they email me with the estimated shipping date. If not, I'll be early in line for a K3.





luvmy4brats said:


> I did this yesterday.
> 
> All for the good of KindleBoards don'tya know?


I am debating this action. . . .'cause I'm pretty sure I want a K3. . . .but I KNOW I DON'T want a K2. . . . .the conundrum is whether the new K3 will be slightly higher priced. . .so a K2 order won't result in an automatic upgrade at the price guarantee point, rather, they will get some more K2's in. Both DX's are available now for a $20 difference in price. Could K2/K3 end up priced similarly?

Possibly this seems silly. . .but I just don't know. I don't want to accidentally get a K2 and have to go through the hassle of sending it back. I'm really lazy like that. 

On balance, I think I'll wait until the K3 is announced and jump on it that day. I have Prime so I'll get it pretty quick anyway once they actually start shipping -- this assuming it's the pearl screen as in the new DX. I'd like the graphite case too. . . . . .

I do think the continued "out of stock" notice is a good sign. . . .based on what happened with the K1 in the fall of 2008. . . . .


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Ann, I have the same concerns. I really think they'll keep the k2i and new one both. Espically if The new one is black. So I think I'm waiting.  I have a kindle to read if I end up on a waiting list. And I don't want to have to go through the hassle of a return.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I did this yesterday.
> 
> All for the good of KindleBoards don'tya know?


But of course - it's research!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My Ds#1 just called me and said his well used & beloved K1 got borked somehow yesterday. from what he described, screen is broken somehow.. I was planning on getting him a k2 when they came out with a graphite one anyway as a surprise for going off to college, but now I have to decide do I get him a refurb and hope the graphite comes out in the next 30 days? I don't think he can wait that long to read, he reads fast like I do.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

http://articles.moneycentral.msn.com/Investing/top-stocks/blog.aspx?post=1786869&_blg=1,1786869

And if you go on Amazon and look up the Kindle (regular one), it is indeed sold out. Looks like the eBook biz has a bright future!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm going to merge this with the other thread on this subject.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks!  Sorry about that.  I tried to see if there was already a thread on the subject and it somehow escaped me.  My apologies!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I guess I can see them keeping a White K2 and having a Graphite K2 with the Graphite being $20 more expensive, similar to the White DX and the Graphite DX. I can't say that I fully understand why the DXG is not available for sale in some countries, I just know that that is the case.

I just wish Amazon would hurry up and announce whatever it is they are going to announce. I am not a patient woman.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Okay. This helps.  I'm going to wait too and see if the K3 comes out soon.

Agh! I was so excited about getting "my" Kindle at last.  I guess I should feel lucky that they were out of stock though, because I wasn't even thinking about the K3 coming out.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I did this yesterday.
> 
> All for the good of KindleBoards don'tya know?


Me too, great minds....


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Kindle 3 to be launched?

Toronto Star claims yes.

http://www.thestar.com/business/article/841301--next-generation-of-kindle-on-the-way


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

DArenson said:


> Kindle 3 to be launched?
> 
> Toronto Star claims yes.
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/business/article/841301--next-generation-of-kindle-on-the-way


oh Argh!!! So if I put in an order now, it is likely to be filled with a K3 -- if the K3 is imminent?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, really, that article isn't saying anything we haven't said here.  

But, yeah, I think if you order one now, chances are good you'll be offered a K3 when it comes out.  Or they may have two versions like the do the DX and DXG. . . .but I really kind of think that's only because they hadn't run out of the DX and decided to go ahead and launch the DXG anyway.  So they still have DX's available and are selling them for slightly less.

I'm going to watch daily and order when the K3 or K2G or whatever we end up nicknaming it is launched. . . . .

And it is possible they always did have a release date in mind and they did just sell out earlier than planned because of the price reduction. . . .

We must have patience.   My prediction is August 9.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

LKRigel said:


> oh Argh!!! So if I put in an order now, it is likely to be filled with a K3 -- if the K3 is imminent?


Will it be if they come out with a K3 Graphite? Since the graphite will likely be $20 or so more than the normal one?


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm really hoping for a "mini" Kindle added to the lineup. I hardly use my keyboard, so I'd love a Kindle without one...


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

kimbertay said:


> Will it be if they come out with a K3 Graphite? Since the graphite will likely be $20 or so more than the normal one?


I doubt it will be. The K2i was only $20 more than the K2(US) until the US version was sold out. Then they dropped the price to $259 and refunded the $20 to people who bought the K2i in the interim. The same thing will likely happen with the DXG--once the DX sells out, it'll drop to $359.

In this case, the K2 is already gone, so there's no reason to engage in the $20 charade.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

akpak said:


> I'm really hoping for a "mini" Kindle added to the lineup. I hardly use my keyboard, so I'd love a Kindle without one...


Me too. I use a Kobo ereader largely because the Kindle's keyboard bugs me...


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Waiting- for now.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've waited this long.  I can go on reading on my PC for a little while longer... I'll wait till K3 is announced and see what the choices, if any, are.


----------



## Nicolas (Apr 25, 2010)

I was planning on buying the Kindle 2 months ago, but I had some problems, so I had to reconsider it (thats why I disappeared from here, sorry folks). Now I'm glad that I waited. I was ecstatic at the price drop, so I really hope the new Kindle - if there will be one - won't be any more expensive. I also hope that Amazon won't toss the globe this time with releasing just a US-only version. Kindle is getting big in Europe too, they'd miss a lot. They have the 3G coverage system running, should exploit it to the fullest.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I decided not to order anything until I find out what the k3 turns out to be. I am happy with my DXG, for now.

Can Amazon create a k3 that is so advanced that it will tempt me? I hope they give it a good try.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

is there much chance the k3 will match the K2 in terms of dimensions?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> is there much chance the k3 will match the K2 in terms of dimensions?


Nobody knows. It's all speculation, but I sure hope so.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> is there much chance the k3 will match the K2 in terms of dimensions?


I sure hope so. I have a beautiful Oberon black Sky Dragon cover for my k2i, and when I gave my k2i to a friend he wanted the plain Amazon cover instead. 

So, I still have the Oberon - - my favorite Oberon - - and I love it and don't want to sell it. If I can't use it on a k3, I'll try to figure out some non-Kindle use or other for it.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Nobody knows. It's all speculation, but I sure hope so.


I do to because if the new version has the new screen and the graphite body I know I will but it as soon as I have the money saved for it, but I'm finally beyond happy in terms of my covers. and all 3 are pretty new.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I hope it's the same size too..... I stopped using my Oberon cover after I got my new skin, and I would like to use it again. it looks so forlorn.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

Am I the only one not in a tizzy over when the K3 will be released and perfectly happy with my K2i? I love gadgets, believe me but I've never been one to just toss a perfectly good one aside just because a new version is being released. 

I love my K2i


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm so happy with my graphite DX that I can't imagine anything a K3 could offer that would tempt me.  

The DXG has everything I want - I don't want color, don't want a touchscreen, don't care about pdf files . . . I just wanted to be able to see the screen better, and now I can, and I wanted more real estate, and the DX gave me that.

I thought I was a happy camper when I got my K1 in April of 2008, but I'm such a happier camper now with the DXG that even I can't believe it!

I'm interested in what the K3 will offer, but I'd be one surprised lady if it were something I thought I just had to have.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Am I the only one not in a tizzy over when the K3 will be released and perfectly happy with my K2i? I love gadgets, believe me but I've never been one to just toss a perfectly good one aside just because a new version is being released.
> 
> I love my K2i


I said the same thing about my K1 and meant it. Now I can say the same thing about my DXG. (grins)

I love the buzz and speculation. It is fun. I love all the happiness and excitement when a new model is released. It is great to see so many people enjoying something, anything, really.

So while I don't see myself getting a K3, I am having fun with the possibility of a new model and anticipating the fun that will come with Kindle watches and cover purchases.


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

Just found this: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703940904575395433036454208.html

And to think I just placed my order less than 24 hrs ago...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

dimples said:


> Just found this: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703940904575395433036454208.html
> 
> And to think I just placed my order less than 24 hrs ago...


_For example, the device is 21% smaller, even though it has the same six-inch screen as its predecessor. *Potential distractions on the screen-like the bar at the top featuring the title of the book-have been removed or minimized*._

21% smaller? SERIOUSLY??

Carp. I doubt I'll be able to use my covers then.

But then again, a battery that lasts up to a month Yeah, ok. I can get behind that!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

So is the major difference just that it has wi-fi and is smaller? Because wi-fi is uninteresting to me. Oh well, I don't have to buy new covers now   .


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Oooh, smaller but with the same size screen?  That's what I wanted!!  

"one with Wi-Fi and 3G Internet connections selling for $189, the other with Wi-Fi only for $139"

The cheaper one sounds great for giving to the kids!!  I still want the 3G though... what if I want to buy a book and I'm not near Wi-Fi?

I want to see pictures!!! 

Vicki


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

so it has the better screen correct?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's a thread to talk about the new Kindles:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,30603.msg557525/topicseen.html#new


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm going to be disappointed if it doesn't have the library feature. Most of the other ereaders have it but I didn't want to buy 2 ereaders.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Victorine said:


> I want to see pictures!!!
> 
> Vicki


If you go to the thread cited below:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,30603.msg557525/topicseen.html#new

there's a link that has pictures.

I love my K1 and have no immediate need or desire to upgrade, but I'm very excited about this announcement as it means Amazon is committed to the Kindle ereader, which can only be good for those of us with Kindle libraries...

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

dimples said:


> Just found this: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703940904575395433036454208.html
> 
> And to think I just placed my order less than 24 hrs ago...


If it hasn't shipped, you can cancel...


----------

